# USVI - St. John



## riverdees05 (Jan 23, 2010)

Where are some good sources of information on St. John?  We are looking to go there over Christmas-New Years, 2010.


----------



## cirkus (Jan 23, 2010)

http://www.vinow.com/ is pretty good.
Bill


----------



## Tia (Jan 24, 2010)

http://www.virgin-islands-on-line.com/ or look at the Starwood board on TUG as the Westin has posts there.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 24, 2010)

Where are you planning on staying?  The Westin St. John is nearly an impossible exchange - especially for the hoidays.


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 6, 2010)

*Flights - best time to book*

We have a three bedroom condo rented.  When is the best time to get flights?  We will be flying 12/25/2010 - 01/01/2011.  Some out of Detroit and my wife and myself out of an airport within driving range of Hilton Head - we are spending the week before there.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Feb 19, 2010)

I follow this site

http://www.on-stjohn.com/


----------



## SpikeMauler (Feb 19, 2010)

I like this too

http://www.usvitourism.vi/


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Feb 20, 2010)

Here is the one essential piece of advice you must follow:  GO TO TRUNK BAY BEACH!--FIND OUT WHEN CRUISE SHIPS ARE COMING TO ST JOHN AND GO TO TRUNK BAY A DIFFERENT DAY.  It is the most beautiful beach in the world.  Cruise ship "people"  will completely take over the beach, act rude, litter the beach with their garbage, and make it unbearable.


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 20, 2010)

All I can add is LUCKY YOU!
We enjoyed our stay there and so will you!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 20, 2010)

riverdees05 said:


> We have a three bedroom condo rented.  When is the best time to get flights?  We will be flying 12/25/2010 - 01/01/2011.  Some out of Detroit and my wife and myself out of an airport within driving range of Hilton Head - we are spending the week before there.



Detroit flyer here, start watching Kayak. I think your DTW folks will  want to take a look at Spirit who flies into St. Thomas(change planes in Ft. Lauderdale). Will probably be more cost competitive than Delta, plus you avoid the aggro of changing planes in Atlanta during a really busy travel time and iffy weather. 

I think it maybe too early, I used to have my Thanksgiving flights booked by now, but last year the pricing didn't become competitive until mid -July!


----------



## kcgriffin (Mar 8, 2010)

Some St John suggestions…

Delbert Hill car and jeep rental (340) 776-6637 
I like them because they are located right downtown and you can park in their lot, parking can get to be a problem sometimes.

Starfish Market for Food

Restaurants
 Asolare (great for sunsets)
 Zozo (also sunsets)
 La Tapa
 Morgans Mango
 Lime Inn
 Rhumb Lines
 Paradiso at Mongoose Junction
 The new sushi restaurant in the Starfish Market Plaza surprisingly good!
 Joe’s BBQ hut in the center of town (it is open air, you can’t miss it!)
 Miss Lucy’s in Coral Bay for Sunday brunch
 Skinny Legs in Coral Bay for the best burgers on the island

Bars

• Make sure you visit the Beach Bar- Great entertainment and Sunday afternoon Jazz      jam session-great people watching, all the locals go! 
• Woody’s Seafood shack


----------



## riverdees05 (Mar 9, 2010)

When does Spirit usually open up their flights to mid January?  I see right now they are only open up to November.


----------

